# State Birds



## SCraig (Nov 23, 2013)

This topic was inspired by Matthewo's topic on My State Bird.  I thought it would be fun and interesting to see photos of all the state birds, so let's see them!

A couple of rules, just to keep everyone honest:

1.  One photograph per person.  We may wind up with, for example, a bunch of shots of Mocking Birds by various people but each person can only show one.  For example, both SM4HIM and myself can post a shot of a Mocking Bird since we both live in Tennessee but each of us can only post one shot.  Everyone does have the right to go back and edit their post at any time to show a different photograph if they get one that's better.  The reason is to prevent people from posting a dozen photographs at a time.  Just pick your best.

2.  Only post a photo of the state bird in your state of residence.  I've got a lot of bird photographs but this limits me to posting my best shot of a Mocking Bird.

3.  If you live in a place where there is no state bird then just pick one that you feel exemplifies the area in which you live.  For example, if I lived in Australia I'd probably choose a Kookaburra.  (Now I've got that song stuck in my head!)

_*Tennessee - Mocking Bird*_


----------



## Aloicious (Nov 23, 2013)

nice, I believe this might be my only pic of my state bird that I've actually processed......if I get a better one I'll edit the post so only 1 pic is up per the rules

its not the Eagle....its the gull hah...but hey, I guess with this pic I've got both the state bird and national bird together...

*Utah - California Gull*


----------



## baturn (Nov 23, 2013)

View attachment 60823

Previously posted in wrong thread.


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 23, 2013)

American Robin. 


IMG_0072 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr


----------



## coastalconn (Nov 23, 2013)

Yup I'm in CT too so I'm stuck with the American Robin...



American Robin with Grubs by krisinct, on Flickr

But next door in Rhode Island the state bird is the.....



Rooster by krisinct, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice, we've got a couple of rhode island reds.  The official bird of the province of British Columbia is the Stellar's Jay.  Too bad there is no audio, they make interesting noises, and a wide range of them.




Steller's Jay by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 1, 2013)

California Quail




IMG_8828-Edit-17.jpg by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr


----------

